# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Vodafone H300S & Vodafone ZTE H267A

## theodosm

H300S & Vodafone ZTE H267A

Γεια στο forum, ξανά.

Επειδή ένας φίλος έχει ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα με vodafone h267a, που δε συνδέεται σε γνωστές ιστοσελίδες πχ. τραπεζών ή εμπορικών καστημάτων πχ. πλαισιο κλπ, με 50αρα vodafone γραμμή, αν του δώσω το περισεβούμενο δικό μου vodafone h300s που δίνει η εταιρεία για 200αρα, θα λειτουργήσει απροβλημάτιστα στη δική του 50αρα; πιθανώς έχει αναφερθεί κάπου το πρόβλημα αυτό του zte h267a, υπάρχει κάποια λύση σε αυτό;

----------


## SV1BKN

reset  το μόντεμ ,   πρέπει να  ελέγξει  το pc  του για  ιους   , να  γίνει  καθαρισμός  άχρηστων  αρχείων ,  να  ελέγξει για  update    του φίλο μετρητή  και  του  λειτουργικού..    ας αλλάξει  το διακοσμητή  dns  σε 1.1.1.1 ,     1.0.0.1   αν  έχει κάνει όλα  αυτά  ας  δοκιμάσει  να  αλλάξει  το  μόντεμ .

----------

